# Pipe fitting supervisors



## contractor1980 (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anyon got any info on the best way to get about been a piping supervisor out in dubai , i kno alot of the labour as in general fitting is done by locals


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you need to really be a minimum of a construction manager out here really..
supervision and labour is generally done by indian labour, its really cheap for companies.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

contractor1980 said:


> Has anyon got any info on the best way to get about been a piping supervisor out in dubai , *i kno alot of the labour as in general fitting is done by locals*


Not Locals, Indian Sub-continent - really cheap. As Stevie says you need to try and come in at Management level. If you can tailor your CV to the management aspects then try and submit it to recruitment agencies and see what happends.

Good Luck.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yes, say your a mechanical engineer/mechanical site manager...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> yes, say your a mechanical engineer/mechanical site manager...


Is it really wise to come out here in the present climate!!!! Coming out here right now is downright suicidal - out of the frying pan, into the fire!!! 
Plus, with construction, at some point they will ask for that infamous attested degree certificate. Most jobs that are being advertised right now are asking for a minimum of a BSc (Hons) (some cheeky employers are even asking for MSc!) *plus* *at least* 5-10 years at senior management level (and all for a junior salary!!).

I would say that if people can hold on for at least a year and have a secure job at home, just strike Dubai off the list. Not really worth it in this present climate. Tax-free living *and* job security can be found in other Middle Eastern countries as well, so do not limit yourselves to the UAE. Qatar is taking off bigtime and is predicted to be where the next construction boom takes place! Or Saudi Arabia but it is a hardship posting though - seems to be loads happening out there at the mo! Or even Syria - another country where construction is really starting to take off!

Best of luck to those looking to come out to the UAE and hopefully, it will work out for all of you.


----------

